# Real plants in vivarium



## Lester Cheong (Feb 19, 2008)

hi all

who's got real plants in their viv? could u please post some pics? i'm thinking more for snakes, like GTPs etc but all other animals welcome too..

i'm trying to get an informed decision on how the process works and how u get the right balance of the plant requirements, and the reptile's.., eg: lighting, substrate, pots, types of plants etc etc

I'm thinking of introducing real plants when my little chondro is moved in2 a bigger Exoterra, but, obviously know the importance of cleanliness, and checking bacteria.. but im hoping i could avoid doing the standard sterile boring basic viv..

thoughts? ideas? pictures?? :mf_dribble:

cheers

Lester


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

i use devils ivy and golden dragon trees in mine and dont have a problem


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

I guess you could do a bio-active set up :O works for crested geckos...and I've also heard of it being used with snakes


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

all of my tropical lizard and frogs tanks are planted. I create mine using a false bottome then trying to recreate the animals natural environment with the plant selection. UV is essential as s keeping the substrate in good condition. Keeping the substraite in good condition is usually done with the help of worms, woodlice and springtails. 

I have some picutures in the habitat section here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/243956-live-planted-comunity-viv-pics.html


----------



## Lester Cheong (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks everyone!! :notworthy:


----------



## Lester Cheong (Feb 19, 2008)

wow.. just seen your viv.. gorgeous!!!!!!!

im wondering if i would apply the same principles 2 a GTP.. 

the whole thing does look like a lot of work tho..

im thinking maybe plants in pots.. that way i can do a complete substrate change without worrying too much.

what's a false bottom? sorry :2thumb:





Spikebrit said:


> all of my tropical lizard and frogs tanks are planted. I create mine using a false bottome then trying to recreate the animals natural environment with the plant selection. UV is essential as s keeping the substrate in good condition. Keeping the substraite in good condition is usually done with the help of worms, woodlice and springtails.
> 
> I have some picutures in the habitat section here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/243956-live-planted-comunity-viv-pics.html


----------



## Lester Cheong (Feb 19, 2008)

which of your animals have these plants? : victory:




stacy said:


> i use devils ivy and golden dragon trees in mine and dont have a problem


----------



## Lester Cheong (Feb 19, 2008)

whats the background ure using? izit coco fibre?

have u got some bugs in there to break down the waste so everything is self sustainable?

cheers




Spikebrit said:


> all of my tropical lizard and frogs tanks are planted. I create mine using a false bottome then trying to recreate the animals natural environment with the plant selection. UV is essential as s keeping the substrate in good condition. Keeping the substraite in good condition is usually done with the help of worms, woodlice and springtails.
> 
> I have some picutures in the habitat section here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/243956-live-planted-comunity-viv-pics.html


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

Lester Cheong said:


> which of your animals have these plants? : victory:


 my iggys now but when i used to breed snakes i used them in their to


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Gecko Beach | <br/> <br/>Vivarium Design and Construction

That should help you  although its designed for a crestie...the principles should be the same, with the soil never needing to be changed (bacteria + micro organisms break it down and create a rich compost which is good for plants)


----------



## Lester Cheong (Feb 19, 2008)

ok cheers..:2thumb:




stacy said:


> my iggys now but when i used to breed snakes i used them in their to


----------



## Lester Cheong (Feb 19, 2008)

ooh great thanks for this !:notworthy:



imitebmike said:


> Gecko Beach | <br/> <br/>Vivarium Design and Construction
> 
> That should help you  although its designed for a crestie...the principles should be the same, with the soil never needing to be changed (bacteria + micro organisms break it down and create a rich compost which is good for plants)


----------

